# what is the best way to give my afican green water



## scotttaylor (Jul 25, 2007)

what is the best way to give my africa green water at the mow i have a small lid from a water bottle and leave water in there, all so is it better for him (i think lol )

to have loads of branches etc in his tank or just a few, at mow i have 1 branch in there but im going in to the garden for a nuther 1 the tanks is a foot long and tall, he all ways climes the sides of the tank and hardly use the branch i

f it helps he has just molted 2 times with me, just got his wings and has be come frisky like a teen ager when you have nearly cort them being norty lol is the best way to put it thank you very much


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2007)

I say mist him with a spray bottle. You can also wet your finger and put it on his mouth (when he's not hungry). Otherwise, you can put a wet skewer or toothpick up to his mouth.


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

Do not put a water container in his enclosure, it wll drown. Just mist him lightly, every other day.


----------



## scotttaylor (Jul 25, 2007)

i have taken it out i normal misted it nut u read so much on the net that why im glad i have found this place


----------



## babynik14 (Jul 25, 2007)

lol mist him... thats what your supposed to do anyways... i mist mine.. shes african


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2007)

Mist every so often. Keep a moist substrate in there.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2007)

I only had mantises get stuck in drops of water when they were L1 to L3. I have yet to see a larger mantis drown.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 26, 2007)

green water? :?


----------



## Asa (Jul 26, 2007)

Green african


----------

